# mesa boogie mk2a rebuild price and part#s



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

so i emailed mesa tech person from their site and asked about pricing on a cap set and tubes. 
they got back to me this morning with the price and I part number so here it is.

Mesa part # 525322 (220uF/300V) x2, $8.80 each. 

Mesa part # 525535 (30uF/500V) x4, $5.75 each (one of them is used to replace the 40/350 on the preamp board). 

Mesa part # 525047 (47uF/100V bias caps) x2, $1.75 each. 

So that is $44.10 for the caps.



12AX7 tubes are $17.50 each, so if you want six of them, that is $105. 

6L6 tubes are $44/pair, so that is $88. 



Total for all that is $237.10 plus shipping (mail or UPS, your choice).



Rich Duvall

Mesa/Boogie

Service Manager

(707) 789-3324

proud boogie owner


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Which is about $300 CAN


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

i realy cant see it do too they knew i needed Canadian and it would be more buying from longmcquade due too they would need jack the price up 

proud boogie owner


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm a warranty guy for Mesa. They pay me in American. AFAIK they don't convert to CDN from the factory....Unless there's something I don't know about.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

o ok then good to know and thanks . and still not bad

proud boogie owner


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Can you not go to an electronics store and just buy those caps? I'm sure there is nothing special about them. I have a place around the corner from me that sells nothing but electronic parts.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> Can you not go to an electronics store and just buy those caps? I'm sure there is nothing special about them. I have a place around the corner from me that sells nothing but electronic parts.


um i never thought of that

proud boogie owner


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

what are you trying to figure out ? 

#1 all American companies price all goods in US dollars...they don't know or care about anything else 

#2 check out the tube store they are in Hamilton but price in US dollars 
http://www.thetubestore.com/

#3 generally speaking you can do better than the chinese 12ax7s boogie re-lables 

any cap that meets the specs will work as long as it fits 

Finally: I rarely swap out pre amp tubes ..if they sound good and are not microphonic
I swap out power tubes every 2-3 years 

I replace filter caps at the 20-30 year mark on a vintage amp, and usually leave the tubes 

on modern amps most issues are caused by modern Chinese tubes on older amps most issues are caused by tired filter caps 

don't just service your amp because you like it and you feel you can't buy it flowers 
address the issues as they come up and do a regular check up and replace only whats needed 
for single tubes here and there just go to L&M and make sure Darlene or Dave are stocking what you need 

its not rocket surgery 



p


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

parkhead said:


> what are you trying to figure out ?
> 
> #1 all American companies price all goods in US dollars...they don't know or care about anything else
> 
> ...


i notice the other day lain the fella i bought the amp from re tubed the preamp with Grove tubes. im am also told buy the tech who got her back up and running im in need of filtercaps. Darlene and keelan from the summerside long and Mcquades will be getting me my filter caps. but i have to jangly power tube and they are china made. my other two power tubes are rusian made sovteck . other than that she works fine

proud boogie owner


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

parkhead said:


> on modern amps most issues are caused by modern Chinese tubes


I agree with the modern part, but do you really think it's only modern tubes made in China?
I don't have much better luck with modern tubes made in either of the other 2 countries in the world where tubes are made.
There are good and bad tubes coming out of China, same as Russia and Slovakia.
Do you find a higher proportion of bad ones to be Chinese?


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

jb welder said:


> I agree with the modern part, but do you really think it's only modern tubes made in China?
> I don't have much better luck with modern tubes made in either of the other 2 countries in the world where tubes are made.
> There are good and bad tubes coming out of China, same as Russia and Slovakia.
> Do you find a higher proportion of bad ones to be Chinese?


I have zero problems with jjel84's & 6v6 
or Tung Sol 12ax7 

I have had many new 6v6 and el84's short 



I find the chinese ones sound thin and go microphonic faster 

I support the new tube makers by buying new tubes VS NOS 
because if they go out of business or see a shrinking market or find tubes unprofitable 
and throw in the towel 

we are all out of Luck 


20 Years ago when Sovtek was the only game in town things were pretty grim 
since then there has been an upswing in tube quality and increased R&D in developing new offerings 



p


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

The "problem" with Chinese tubes in many cases is the company who orders them. The Chinese don't care, they can and do make high quality tube as well as shit. The difference? It's all about money. You want cheap shitty tubes that last just past warranty? They'll produce them for you. Conversely, if you want high quality Genalex knock offs, they can produce them too.



parkhead said:


> I have zero problems with jjel84's & 6v6
> or Tung Sol 12ax7
> 
> I have had many new 6v6 and el84's short
> ...


----------

